# Vilsalpsee



## Jerkbait (27. August 2004)

Servus,
war von euch schon jemand am Vilsalpsee beim fischen???
Welche Methode und Köder könnt ihr empfehlen??

Thanks und Petri Heil#a


----------



## Aalthorsten (28. August 2004)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Hallo Jerkbait,

ich habe viel erfolg beim schleppen gehabt.Vorfach von ca. 2,50 Länge.
Du solltest aber auch unbedingt ein paar Sbirolinos mit dabei haben.
Die Vorfachlänge ist identisch wie beim Schleppen.
Als Topkoder hat sich bei mir grüner PowerBait Teig bewährt.
Aber auch mit Maden gehst du sicherlich nicht leer aus.
Der Vilsalpsee ist ein Traum.Nicht nur wegen der tollen Lage.
Und wenn du nichts fängst kannst du immer noch in der Fischerhütte ein paar leckere
Forellen verdrücken.Viel Glück


----------



## Jerkbait (28. August 2004)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Danke erstmal, werd Morgen mein möglichstes versuchen!  
Aber darf überhaut mit Teig und Maden gefischt werden ???
Dachte es dürfen nur Kunstköder und Elritzen verwendet werden!!!

Thx nochmal


----------



## Maxi10 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Hallo an alle,

Der Thread ist ja schon sehr alt aber mich würde trotzdem interessieren ob irgenjemand schon mal am vilsalpsee geangelt hat. Da ich bestimmt übernächste woche dort  hinfahre bräuchte ich noch unbedingt tipps und ich würde auch noch gerne ein paar fragen stellen.

Bitte antwortet

gruß maxi


----------



## Welshunter (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

ja hab ich,...

wichtigstes,..naturköder und Teig verboten,also quatsch was jemand anderes schreibt!
Sehr gut gingen kleine wobbler geschleppt vom boot oder spinner mit blei auf tiefe gebracht!


----------



## maesox (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

...sehr gut auch kleine, etwa 6-8cm lange Fischchen am Bleikopfsystem gezupft!! 
Der See beherbergt wunderschöne Barsche in ordentlichen Größen!!#6

Einen schöneren See in einer solchen Umgebung habe ich bisher kein zweites Mal gesehen!!


----------



## Maxi10 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

maesox hast du die köderfischchen selber gefangen oder dort gekauft ?? Hat man dort die möglichkeit sich die Köderfische zufangen ??


----------



## Maxi10 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Und habt ihr auf streamer oder kleine gummifische auch was gefangen?? Wo sind eigentlich gute stellen ???


----------



## maesox (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Einheimische fangen sich dort Elritzen, die in Massen vorkommen und somit die Hauptbeute der Salmoniden u Barsche darstellen.

War schon ne Weile nimmer dort, aber informiere dich gut über die dortigen Regeln!!

Wie schon erwähnt ist Schleppen eine gute Möglichkeit Fische zu finden. Halte einfach ausschau nach Futterfisch!


----------



## Maxi10 (28. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Danke für die Antworten. Ich hätte noch ne Frage,
Wie kann man die Elritzen dort fangen ???
Welcher Köder??? Oder einfach mitm Kescher ??


----------



## Maxi10 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

hatt keiner ne antwort ?? ´Kann mir vielleicht noch jemand gute stellen sagen oder dort wo ihr damals gut gefangen habt???


----------



## Welshunter (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Vom haus aus linke seeseite ist ein Plateau,..da entlang schleppen ca 5 m vom ufer
Barsche waren in den flachen bereichen oben am einlauf und unten am auslauf


----------



## Maxi10 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

ok danke für die antwort


----------



## Maxi10 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

welche größe hatten die barsche ?? hast du auch saiblinge und forellen gefangen ??


----------



## Welshunter (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

30er barsche,...aber hauptsächlich auf streamer gefangen!

Forellen hab ich geschleppt mit Wobbler, Saiblinge mit orangen Jigs oder tiefen spinner!

Ne seeforelle hab ich auf tiefgeschleppten Wobbler erwischt!


----------



## Fassl (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*



Maxi10 schrieb:


> Danke für die Antworten. Ich hätte noch ne Frage,
> Wie kann man die Elritzen dort fangen ???
> Welcher Köder??? Oder einfach mitm Kescher ??




Elritzen fängst du dir am besten mit ner selbst gebauten reuse aus ner durchsichtigen pet-flasche ein stück weisbrot rein und ne weile warten dann hast du normal genügent ggg:m


----------



## Maxi10 (30. Juli 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

danke für die tipps


----------



## Maxi10 (2. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Wie hast du die Reuse gebaut ??


----------



## Maxi10 (5. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Also wir waren jetzt gestern am vilsalpsee, und mein vater hat die größte forelle gefangen, die jemals mit der angel im vilsalpsee gefangen wurde. Eine Bachforelle mit 83 cm und 7,4 kg


----------



## Knipser39 (6. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Hey eine sehr schöne Forelle, mit welchem Köder habt ihr diese gefangen?
ich will nächste woche auch an den vilsalpsee! hat es bei euch gestern geregnet?
Grüße Knipser


----------



## quandle (6. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

petri, solch ein fisch ist der absolute hit #6
aber sicher ein ausnahmefisch die es in anderen gewässern auch gibt, aber nur alle paar jahre gefangen wird 

nochmal pertri heil

grüssle


----------



## Maxi10 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Köder war ein 19 cm Wobbler im Saiblingsdesign es war schön wetter und die sonne hat gescheint manchmal ging ein leichter wind 

gruß maxi

ps: Köder ist auf dem Foto zu sehen


----------



## SchreckenDerMeere (7. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

hey leute 

kurze zwischenfrage : wie schreibe ich denn selber einen beitrag,ich meine nicht blog weil da scheint nie ne antwort zu kommen !
bin neu hilfe freuen 
schreibt mir einfach ne nachricht, danke

luca


----------



## Hecht 1995 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Petri zu der Prachtforelle!

Aber warum habt ihr diese Bachforelle getötet?

Lg Lukas


----------



## maesox (7. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Eine Hammerforelle, Petri!!!#6
Habt ihr außer dieser Forelle noch weitere Fische gefangen??


----------



## Maxi10 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Nein das war der einzige fang an diesem Tag aber eine so ne Forelle reicht glaub ich auch


----------



## Maxi10 (7. August 2010)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

An Hecht1995 wir konnten die Forelle nicht zurücksetzen, da die Forelle stark blutete nachdem wir den Wobbler entfernt hatten


----------



## Kukkosaari (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Hallo Zusammen,

kann einer von Euch zum Saisonstart schon irgend etwas vom Vilsalpsee berichten?

Wie tief steht der Saibling im Moment?

Wurde schon eine Seeforelle gefangen?

Gruß
Tom


----------



## fish - hunter (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Hallo, 

ich finde solche Themen sehr interessant. 
Vor Allem weil ich für diesen Sommer einen Angelurlaub mit meinem Neffen plane. 
Ist der Vilsalpsee geeignet um dort mehrere Tage (ca. 4) nacheinander zu angeln? 
Kann man dort, auch ohne Kontakte vor Ort, ein Boot mieten?
Wie ist die Situation im Juli zwecks Turisten und anderen Störenfrieden?

Es wäre super wenn sich jemand gut an diesem Gewässer auskennt und sich kurz Zeit nimmt um meine Fragen zu beantworten.

Danke schon mal im Voraus

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Kukkosaari (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*



fish - hunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich finde solche Themen sehr interessant.
> Vor Allem weil ich für diesen Sommer einen Angelurlaub mit meinem Neffen plane.
> ...


 
Hallo Alex,

der Vilsalpsee ist ein wunderschöner glasklarer Gebirgssee. Ich persönlich würde am Liebsten das ganze Jahr dort fischen. 
Ich komme soeben vom Vilsalpsee zurück. Hab am Mittwoch den ganzen Tag vom Boot aus gefischt.

Die Anzahl der Angler ist pro Tag auf 9 Leute begrenzt, das ist sehr angenehm. Eine Reservierung vorab macht schon Sinn. Die Tageskarte kostet 18 Euro zzgl. einmalige Tiroler Landesabgabe in Höhe 25 Euro. Ein Boot kostet auch 18 Euro/Tag.

Im Juli sind leider auch extrem viele fragenstellende Touristen rund um den See unterwegs. Als Uferangler ist das schon ein wenig nervig, auf dem Boot allerdings hast Du schon Ruhe.

Wenn Du 4 Tage fischen möchtest, könntest Du zur Abwechslung auch an den Haldensee gehen. Der ist nur 10 Minuten mit dem Auto entfernt. Dort hätte es dann auch Hechte, Renken und Karpfen, falls du drauf stehst.
Ansonsten hat es noch ein paar interessante Bächlein im Tannheimer Tal.

Im Vilsalpsee hat es Bach, Regen und Seeforellen sowie wunderschöne Seesaiblinge. Barsche sind auch in ordentlichen Größen vorhanden, sind gezielt aber recht schwierig zu fangen.

Wenn Du sonst noch Fragen hast, einfach schreiben. 

Gruß
Tom


----------



## fish - hunter (21. Mai 2011)

*AW: Vilsalpsee*

Erstmal vielen Dank für deine Zeit, das sind genau die Informationen die ich gebraucht habe. 

sollte es mit dem Urlaub in diese Richtung ernst werden melde ich mich bestimmt nochmal.

Grüße

Alex


----------

